# Pax requests stop and asks you to wait.....



## Dan S (Apr 11, 2016)

I know you guys are seeing this also so I want some input as to how to handle the situation since I am a new driver.

I have had several riders ask me to make a quick stop so they can get cigs, soda, etc. and ask me to wait while they are getting it. While waiting I am getting the per minute charge but no mileage and no other paying riders. Some of these "quick" stops turn into a damn-near layover while they also grab lettuce, cat litter, dog food, ice cream, shampoo - you get the idea.

My question is this. How long are we expected to wait on a rider while on a trip? I am afraid that if I end the trip they will get pissed and give me a lowball rating. A per minute charge isn't worth my time compared to moving my car.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

You pretty much said it, they hold us hostage with the rating system. If you want a good rating, then wait. 4 star or lower them afterward depending on how you feel about them at the end of the trip.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I politely tell them that if it takes longer than 5 minutes then it's better for them and me if they request another driver. I haven't had to cancel on someone taking longer than 5 minutes yet.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Drive around the parking lot in circles so you can still get paid the mileage rate.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Sure, if it's a 3.2x surge like I had yesterday in Baltimore. Take your time! Otherwise, no surge no stopping for food or 7-Eleven.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Depends on how busy it is.


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

I ask them how long they think it will be. If they say just a few minutes to pick something up, or go through the drive thru, I don't have a big problem with it. Also get requests to go to the ATM at banks. 
I have found that a lot of these riders that ask to make stops wind up giving me a pretty decent tip. A few times I got a$20 tip from people who asked to make stops. 
My pet peeve are riders who text me or call me after I have arrived and ask me to wait for them because they are not ready to go yet. I will start the trip right then, although a couple times I wish I had not because they left me waiting for 15 minutes and up. Most of these people are in very wealthy upscale areas or condos. They think they have ordered a limo and you are just supposed to wait. 
One lady I had a trip request at was at a beachfront condo that would cost a minimum of $2 million to buy. She said she was on a call and could I please wait. This was at early evening a busy time. I waited for 5 minutes and then I said to myself I want to see how long she would make me wait. I waited for another 20 minutes and of course finally gave up and canceled the trip. She immediately called me as I was driving out and *****ed at me why did I cancel the trip. 
It is amazing how self entitled some people are. They are sad folks.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Dan S said:


> I know you guys are seeing this also so I want some input as to how to handle the situation since I am a new driver.
> 
> I have had several riders ask me to make a quick stop so they can get cigs, soda, etc. and ask me to wait while they are getting it. While waiting I am getting the per minute charge but no mileage and no other paying riders. Some of these "quick" stops turn into a damn-near layover while they also grab lettuce, cat litter, dog food, ice cream, shampoo - you get the idea.
> 
> My question is this. How long are we expected to wait on a rider while on a trip? I am afraid that if I end the trip they will get pissed and give me a lowball rating. A per minute charge isn't worth my time compared to moving my car.


I don't recall Uber covering this, so I'm not sure that there is an expectation on their end.

I just explain to the passenger how we get practically nothing to wait. If it's busy I follow that up with I might miss out on a $50-$100 ride by waiting for them for 10 mins to get $1.50. Usually they understand and stop asking or say it'll be 2 mins and I can leave if it's longer. I don't sweat the possibility of a low rating.

If they say it'll be more like 5-10 mins and that they will tip I say "do you know how often people say that and then don't even tip at all?" They either laugh and we don't stop or they hand over $5-10. Then I'll wait.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Dan S said:


> I know you guys are seeing this also so I want some input as to how to handle the situation since I am a new driver.
> 
> I have had several riders ask me to make a quick stop so they can get cigs, soda, etc. and ask me to wait while they are getting it. While waiting I am getting the per minute charge but no mileage and no other paying riders. Some of these "quick" stops turn into a damn-near layover while they also grab lettuce, cat litter, dog food, ice cream, shampoo - you get the idea.
> 
> My question is this. How long are we expected to wait on a rider while on a trip? I am afraid that if I end the trip they will get pissed and give me a lowball rating. A per minute charge isn't worth my time compared to moving my car.


The passengers and uber have you by the balls. Damned if you do Damned if you don't. The wait time for drivers in my market is $4.05/hr. That's right $4.05/hr but if you leave count on a 1 star and deactivation for new drivers. Newbies can't take the ratings hit. Welcome to the new on demand gig revolution where customers are always right and workers take it up the ***.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

When I was first starting out on Lyft, I picked up an already, somewhat intoxicated rider at an upscale country club. He wanted me to drive him around for a couple of hours. It was my craziest ride ever. I picked him up around 2p and he said if I drove him around for a few hours, he would tip me $100. I first drove him to a local casino (about 15 miles) for him to gamble for 30 minutes and then to a bar where he drank and played pool for another 30 minutes. At that point he said he wanted to go home and I started to take him home regretting picking him up despite the $100 tip. He was getting a little too big for his britches and was talking trash about his ex wife and girlfriend. On the way to his house which was another 15 minute drive, he fell asleep and I thought I was home free. I made it to within a block of his house and we encountered a speed bump. That woke him up and he said he got a second wind. I took him to the local Applebee's for another 20 minutes, to an ATM where he got out the $100, to see his girlfriend at her work and then to another place (I think it was his ex-wife's work) where he said don't leave me and asked me to swear. I was thinking in the back of my mind what was he going to do. He was pretty drunk at this point. I agreed because I didn't want to leave him stranded at this stage of drunkenness. I kept a look out for cops because I thought for sure he was going to pick some kind of fight. It was just the way he pleaded with me to make sure I would be there when he came out. Thankfully, no cops, he came out without incident and I took him home (finally) over 3 hours from when I picked him up. He actually ended up tipping me $140 but I hope I never get him again.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dan S said:


> I know you guys are seeing this also so I want some input as to how to handle the situation since I am a new driver.
> 
> I have had several riders ask me to make a quick stop so they can get cigs, soda, etc. and ask me to wait while they are getting it. While waiting I am getting the per minute charge but no mileage and no other paying riders. Some of these "quick" stops turn into a damn-near layover while they also grab lettuce, cat litter, dog food, ice cream, shampoo - you get the idea.
> 
> My question is this. How long are we expected to wait on a rider while on a trip? I am afraid that if I end the trip they will get pissed and give me a lowball rating. A per minute charge isn't worth my time compared to moving my car.


My rule of thumb is that when a rider estimates how long they expect to make you wait, you can multiply that number by at least three three. Five minutes is always 15, and sometimes even more.

There is no win win on this type of thing, but if they tell you in advance before you turn the app on, decline the ride if you are unwilling to wait.

I only accept such rides during slow periods.

I also tell them that the timer fee is meant as a minimum surcharge for gas cost incurred on return dead miles on long trips, it's not meant to compensate drivers for long waiting periods because it's not enough.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I picked up two girls last month for a 10 minute ride. They asked if I'd mind stopping along the way so they could pick something up. We stopped at a beauty supply store (makeup, hair weaves, etc.) and they promised they'd be only five minutes. So I put on my timer and watched as the minutes flew by. At the ten minute mark I would have driven off except that they'd left their bags on the back seat. I was just contemplating dumping their bags on the sidewalk when they came out at the 14:50 mark. They apologized for the delay and I didn't say anything, not wanting to jeopardize my rating. So we drove up the street about a half mile when they asked me to pull in to another lot. It was another beauty salon! And they expected me to wait again! At this point I got upset and told them I would leave if they weren't back in two minutes. Well, they were shocked that I was upset and couldn't understand what they possible could have done wrong. We agreed to end the ride at that point. About ten minutes later I got their next ping, which I let expire. And of course later that day my rating dropped from a 4.81 to a 4.78.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

sarasota ron said:


> I ask them how long they think it will be. If they say just a few minutes to pick something up, or go through the drive thru, I don't have a big problem with it. Also get requests to go to the ATM at banks.
> I have found that a lot of these riders that ask to make stops wind up giving me a pretty decent tip. A few times I got a$20 tip from people who asked to make stops.
> My pet peeve are riders who text me or call me after I have arrived and ask me to wait for them because they are not ready to go yet. I will start the trip right then, although a couple times I wish I had not because they left me waiting for 15 minutes and up. Most of these people are in very wealthy upscale areas or condos. They think they have ordered a limo and you are just supposed to wait.
> One lady I had a trip request at was at a beachfront condo that would cost a minimum of $2 million to buy. She said she was on a call and could I please wait. This was at early evening a busy time. I waited for 5 minutes and then I said to myself I want to see how long she would make me wait. I waited for another 20 minutes and of course finally gave up and canceled the trip. She immediately called me as I was driving out and *****ed at me why did I cancel the trip.
> It is amazing how self entitled some people are. They are sad folks.


5 min max


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Just say no!

It sucks and the pax will most likely not be terribly happy but so much better than wasting your precious time. I usually explain that we take home around $5 An hour BEFORE taxes when the car is not in motion and that I cannot be idle. I offer to drop them off at the stop or continue to their original destination. Most pax understand but will take it out on your rating.

I did have one pax who completed an incident report on me for denying his stop. He had his whole family with him including two small kids with candy and I just wanted them out of my car before it got too messy. He wanted me to stop at a gas station so he could run in and his wife copped the biggest attitude when I said no.

Uber contacted me and I explained that if the per minute rate was higher I would be happy to wait for pax to run their errands. The rep understood where I was coming from and said she would close the matter. The next day my rating went up 0.02. I am pretty sure she wiped the bad ratings that a couple of pax had given me for refusing to stop from my record.

We are not expected to stop, only get pax from point A to B. The only time I even consider it is if it a sizable surge or the pax is super nice AND there is no wait at the store.


----------



## Drew91 (Apr 28, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I picked up two girls last month for a 10 minute ride. They asked if I'd mind stopping along the way so they could pick something up. We stopped at a beauty supply store (makeup, hair weaves, etc.) and they promised they'd be only five minutes. So I put on my timer and watched as the minutes flew by. At the ten minute mark I would have driven off except that they'd left their bags on the back seat. I was just contemplating dumping their bags on the sidewalk when they came out at the 14:50 mark. They apologized for the delay and I didn't say anything, not wanting to jeopardize my rating. So we drove up the street about a half mile when they asked me to pull in to another lot. It was another beauty salon! And they expected me to wait again! At this point I got upset and told them I would leave if they weren't back in two minutes. Well, they were shocked that I was upset and couldn't understand what they possible could have done wrong. We agreed to end the ride at that point. About ten minutes later I got their next ping, which I let expire. And of course later that day my rating dropped from a 4.81 to a 4.78.


tell them its rude to make u wait that long in a text. and for them to cancel the trip. u get paid and thwir rating wont count. 
its dumb ass fecking drivers like u that make these pax so entitled. make them cancel the ride and tell em you will not drive them home but u will keep the app on their trip if they dont cancel. 
stop being a *****.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Who cares if you get a low rating? If you have a reputation for being a well-performed driver (anything over a 4.75 average) with lots of trips then a bad rating here or there will not do anything.

Next time someone asks you to stop by a gas station ask them to get you a soda. It's not rude, it's the same thing as them asking you to stop. Turn the tables on these little dweebs.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Drive around the parking lot in circles so you can still get paid the mileage rate.


Or you can jog around in circles. Get some exercise too and save a little gas.

Me, I pretend to be all fine and dandy with it. They leave the car, I leave them with a nice 2 star rating.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Dan S said:


> I know you guys are seeing this also so I want some input as to how to handle the situation since I am a new driver.
> 
> I have had several riders ask me to make a quick stop so they can get cigs, soda, etc. and ask me to wait while they are getting it. While waiting I am getting the per minute charge but no mileage and no other paying riders. Some of these "quick" stops turn into a damn-near layover while they also grab lettuce, cat litter, dog food, ice cream, shampoo - you get the idea.
> 
> My question is this. How long are we expected to wait on a rider while on a trip? I am afraid that if I end the trip they will get pissed and give me a lowball rating. A per minute charge isn't worth my time compared to moving my car.


I always tell them one stop with a MAXIMUM of two minutes then I'm completing the trip. I just tell them miles is how I make money, not time. I still have a 4.92 rating


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Depends on how busy it is.


And what platform, I assume you are talking X or pool, but I find myself a lot more patient with Lux rides as the wait times are reasonable but X rates here is 0.13/hr which is $7.80 - 20 or 25%

If it is slow, on X, I would just point out courteously and as nicely as possible that I only get paid $0.13/hr which is $7.80/hr or just go straight to whatever rate you get paid. It may trigger a response of I WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU, and most likely may not lead to a tip either.

I think it would be a case by case business.

I realize since you are new, the rating is important as it is easily influenced by bad or good ratings, So I would suggest in the beginning, learning the ropes and doing whatever makes them happy. Once you apporach or get over 500 RATED RIDES, you can be more aggressive as a 1 star rating will only go down 0.02 off your rating


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

"I'm sorry, Uber is so busy they've told all of us no stops today. They watch us on GPS and if I wait, I'll get in trouble. They've already got someone waiting on me to drop you off. It sucks. I can drop you off, but I'm not allowed to wait."

Or

"Sure, we can stop, but I need to warn you about Ubers new policy. They track me on GPS, if I stop for more than 5 minutes, they end the trip and give me a new rider. Nothing I can do about it. It's to protect your account from fraudulent charges. "

Always blame Uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jagent said:


> "I'm sorry, Uber is so busy they've told all of us no stops today. They watch us on GPS and if I wait, I'll get in trouble. They've already got someone waiting on me to drop you off. It sucks. I can drop you off, but I can't wait."
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


I was disappointed with this one, since I thought you would somehow eat their food or smoke their cigarettes lol


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I was disappointed with this one, since I thought you would somehow eat their food or smoke their cigarettes lol


Nah, I'm actually a good driver. I try to treat pax well. My rating has always been very high. Just don't like Uber and try to zap them when I can. Eats and not ending the trip for bad pax is the only way I've found.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Dan S said:


> I know you guys are seeing this also so I want some input as to how to handle the situation since I am a new driver.
> 
> I have had several riders ask me to make a quick stop so they can get cigs, soda, etc. and ask me to wait while they are getting it. While waiting I am getting the per minute charge but no mileage and no other paying riders. Some of these "quick" stops turn into a damn-near layover while they also grab lettuce, cat litter, dog food, ice cream, shampoo - you get the idea.
> 
> My question is this. How long are we expected to wait on a rider while on a trip? I am afraid that if I end the trip they will get pissed and give me a lowball rating. A per minute charge isn't worth my time compared to moving my car.


What you aren't happy making 18 cents for a 2 minute stop or 90 cents for a 1o minute stop? Travis expect you to be a happy slave and do it. I tell my pax no stops. if they offer a tip I will stop. My rating went down twice because of this just this week. I won't degrade myself to do free stops. Do these same people go into Mcdonalds buy a burger and demand a free big mac?



Oscar Levant said:


> My rule of thumb is that when a rider estimates how long they expect to make you wait, you can multiply that number by at least three three. Five minutes is always 15, and sometimes even more.
> 
> There is no win win on this type of thing, but if they tell you in advance before you turn the app on, decline the ride if you are unwilling to wait.
> 
> ...


It tell them that the per minute fee is 13 cents of which we get 9 cents it's not a waiting fee, it's part of their fare calculation as to how long the ride will take during current traffic times as estimated by the navigation. Sometimes I also tell them that Uber charges them the highest rate for the longest distance and any detours or traffic that may come up but pays the driver only for the miles and time driven.



PeterNorth said:


> Who cares if you get a low rating? If you have a reputation for being a well-performed driver (anything over a 4.75 average) with lots of trips then a bad rating here or there will not do anything.
> 
> Next time someone asks you to stop by a gas station ask them to get you a soda. It's not rude, it's the same thing as them asking you to stop. Turn the tables on these little dweebs.


I will ask them to buy me a gallon of gas. 



PeterNorth said:


> Who cares if you get a low rating? If you have a reputation for being a well-performed driver (anything over a 4.75 average) with lots of trips then a bad rating here or there will not do anything.
> 
> Next time someone asks you to stop by a gas station ask them to get you a soda. It's not rude, it's the same thing as them asking you to stop. Turn the tables on these little dweebs.


Uber does not care. I was back up to 4.88 and after refusing 2 stops this week I am down to a 4.71 I think I have one refusal stop left before Uber lets me go, which would actually be a favor in a way.

When a passenger asks me for a stop I feel degraded and taken advantage of, that's why I won't do it unless they offer a tip.

Not only that but stops are dangerous. Lets say a pax gets in the car and confirms the name, they are using someone else's account. they tell you they need to make a stop, Then at the stop they ambush you, carjack and rob or kill you. It's just not smart to make stops.

I guess if something does happen to a driver their family can sue Uber since the family did not waive their right to sue.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I tell them to alter the trip destination in the app. When we arrive I end the trip and tell the pax that I'll wait until I get another request. Only had 1 pax agree to this. The rest have ALL said to never mind and just keep driving to the original destination.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

sarasota ron said:


> My pet peeve are riders who text me or call me after I have arrived and ask me to wait for them because they are not ready to go yet. I will start the trip right then, although a couple times I wish I had not because they left me waiting for 15 minutes and up. Most of these people are in very wealthy upscale areas or condos. They think they have ordered a limo and you are just supposed to wait.


Nothing motivates a rider like driving away from the pick up location. One time around the block and they are out the door. The riders that are making you wait are watching to see if you are waiting. Of course you can always wait the full 5:01 and Cancel and leave also. It's easier to make this decision after initial contact. Give them two minutes then call them. Make a assessment and proceed accordingly.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dan S said:


> I know you guys are seeing this also so I want some input as to how to handle the situation since I am a new driver.
> 
> I have had several riders ask me to make a quick stop so they can get cigs, soda, etc. and ask me to wait while they are getting it. While waiting I am getting the per minute charge but no mileage and no other paying riders. Some of these "quick" stops turn into a damn-near layover while they also grab lettuce, cat litter, dog food, ice cream, shampoo - you get the idea.
> 
> My question is this. How long are we expected to wait on a rider while on a trip? I am afraid that if I end the trip they will get pissed and give me a lowball rating. A per minute charge isn't worth my time compared to moving my car.


I don't wait, period. I tell them Uber stacks calls (give us another call ) before we drop at the destination. So, waiting is no longer allowed.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I tell them to alter the trip destination in the app. When we arrive I end the trip and tell the pax that I'll wait until I get another request. Only had 1 pax agree to this. The rest have ALL said to never mind and just keep driving to the original destination.


How many times can you do this before your rating drops to 4 or below? I told 2 pax this week that I can't make a stop and went from 4,88 to 4.70 So now I have to be the pax slave and do stops.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I have a tier system:

Uber x or lyft - no waiting. (Although this is n/a as I don't drive either without surge.

Uber x with surge or uber select - short wait (under 5 minutes)

Any uber/lyft; cash tip prior to waiting - yes ill wait

Uber select with surge or lyft on hourly guarantee - take your time, I'll wait.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I have a tier system:
> 
> Uber x or lyft - no waiting. (Although this is n/a as I don't drive either without surge.
> 
> ...


So when you tell X pax you can't make a stop do you get a 1 rating?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> So when you tell X pax you can't make a stop do you get a 1 rating?


Early on i did more x rides than i do now. I would not stop. If they were adamant about stopping for food, I told them i could drop them off and they can get new uber once done. Never received any 1* that I know of. At this point, I wouldn't even care. I have never dipped below 4.95, so I could take some 1* hits and be just fine.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Early on i did more x rides than i do now. I would not stop. If they were adamant about stopping for food, I told them i could drop them off and they can get new uber once done. Never received any ones that I know of. At this point, I wouldn't even care. I have never dipped below 4.95, so I could take some 1* hits and be just fine.
> 
> Forgot to add one to the tier system:
> Cash tip prior to waiting - then yes.


You are lucky, I think I have 2 1 stars left, one to get me to 4.6 and then the the last one to fire me. Five stars bring your ratings up really slow, 1st drop them like crazy. I was kind of high, but I kept telling people no when they request stops, they think it's their right and that you are cheating them if you don't stop.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> You are lucky, I think I have 2 1 stars left, one to get me to 4.6 and then the the last one to fire me. Five stars bring your ratings up really slow, 1st drop them like crazy. I was kind of high, but I kept telling people no when they request stops, they think it's their right and that you are cheating them if you don't stop.


Quite frankly, I'm surprised you're still driving. Why? Based on your many posts on this forum, you work in the absolute worst market in U.S., all pax in your area are aholes and your losing money everyday. Yet many weeks later, you're still driving. Why are you still doing it if you are actually losing money each day? Clearly uber is not a viable option where you live.
I'm not saying this to be confrontational, I am just sincerely curious why someone who has had nothing but negative experiences and loss of $, continues to subject themselves to it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Quite frankly, I'm surprised you're still driving. Why? Based on your many posts on this forum, you work in the absolute worst market in U.S., all pax in your area are aholes and your losing money everyday. Yet many weeks later, you're still driving. Why are you still doing it if you are actually losing money each day? Clearly uber is not a viable option where you live.
> I'm not saying this to be confrontational, I am just sincerely curious why someone who has had nothing but negative experiences and loss of $, continues to subject themselves to it.


Because right now I have health issues where I can't work a 9 to 5. I get revenue to pay some bills and credit cards so that helps for the time being. I need to find a part time job that will pay at least min wage. You don't know other people's circumstances. I don't know yours I think that anyone who drives for Uber is a fool. No matter what you are ruining your car with miles and putting your life at risk when a criminal lets a friend who is a carjacker use his account. Monday $5. Tuesday $47 and a $10 tip for a $10 ride to the beach with a really nice legally blind girl who called and asked if she could ride with her dogs. It was a therapy dog, but I didn't ask, something told me to say yes because she the pickup was at a vet and I felt bad for her since I love dogs. She says she doesn't force people to drive her with the dog, she always calls the driver first. Really nice lady and she would have gotten 5 stars even without the tip. Only had to do one stop against my will for some jerk who knew I didn't want to and still didn't hand me $1. and not all pax are aholes, just a lot of them. A lot of lower income trash in my area, but some are better tippers than the high rises in Fort Myers that do $2 rides for no tips. One pax didn't even say thank you yesterday at the end of the ride. I asked her for 5 stars and she said okay and I think she was waiting for me to thank her. So no I won't ask for 5 stars anymore.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> You don't know other people's circumstances. I don't know yours


You're right, I don't know your circumstance... which is why I asked.
We all have our reasons for driving.

My biggest problem with you is you like to project your pitfalls and problems onto everyone ese. You are not making money, have bad pax, therefore we all must. 
Which simply is not the case. I drive part time and make enough profit doing so to help me for right now. This is not my career and I hope to not be doing it much longer... but for the time being, it serves it's purpose.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> You're right, I don't know your circumstance... which is why I asked.
> We all have our reasons for driving.
> 
> My biggest problem with you is you like to project your pitfalls and problems onto everyone ese. You are not making money, have bad pax, therefore we all must.
> Which simply is not the case. I drive part time and make enough profit doing so to help me for right now. This is not my career and I hope to not be doing it much longer... but for the time being, it serves it's purpose.


I am not projecting onto anyone, I am just venting my frustrations here as are most people. It's good to get it out even if it's in a forum. I never said that everyone else had bad pax or not making money. Money is subjective, people are actually making revenue and not income unless you are in an area without many dead miles and where you can get surges and tips. Very few make any profit, much less make even close minimum wage after deductions. And if people were making money and did not have bad pax 96 out of 100 would last more than a year

and if you have a problem with me please do not torture yourself and put me in ignore and you won't have to ready my posts. If you don't know how let me know and I will find out for you how to put me on ignore.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I am not projecting onto anyone, I am just venting my frustrations here as are most people. It's good to get it out even if it's in a forum. I never said that everyone else had bad pax or not making money. Money is subjective, people are actually making revenue and not income unless you are in an area without many dead miles and where you can get surges and tips. Very few make minimum wage after deductions. And if people were making money and did not have bad pax 96 out of 100 would last more than a year
> 
> and if you have a problem with me please do not torture yourself and put me in ignore and you won't have to ready my posts. If you don't know how let me know and I will find out for you how to put me on ignore.


Lol, you're giving yourself way too much credit. You don't torture me. I find it interesting, sometimes even funny to read posts from everyone from the biggest idiots to the wisest gurus. Nothing anyone says is going to affect me in a personal way, nor will it keep me up at night. I enjoy getting into discussions with people, calling them out if need be, but once I log off here, I don't give anyone here a second thought. So with that said, I don't feel the need to ignore anyone, nor would I ever.

As for the money issue, Uber is not a one size fits all type of business. Their are markets that are horrible and nearly impossible to make money. (which appears to be your area) and there are markets that it's relative;y easy to make money (though few and far between) and then there are many markets that money can be made, especially if you do uber/lyft smartly.... knowing when/where to work, how to limit dead miles, knowing when surges will hit what area, etc. 
I disagree with "very few make min. wage after deductions" I know of many drivers, myself included who do make substantially more than min. wage for a relatively easy job with an extremely flexible schedule...which is what *I* need right now.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Lol, you're giving yourself way too much credit. You don't torture me. I find it interesting, sometimes even funny to read posts from everyone from the biggest idiots to the wisest gurus. Nothing anyone says is going to affect me in a personal way, nor will it keep me up at night. I enjoy getting into discussions with people, calling them out if need be, but once I log off here, I don't give anyone here a second thought. So with that said, I don't feel the need to ignore anyone, nor would I ever.
> 
> As for the money issue, Uber is not a one size fits all type of business. Their are markets that are horrible and nearly impossible to make money. (which appears to be your area) and there are markets that it's relative;y easy to make money (though few and far between) and then there are many markets that money can be made, especially if you do uber/lyft smartly.... knowing when/where to work, how to limit dead miles, knowing when surges will hit what area, etc.
> I disagree with "very few make min. wage after deductions" I know of many drivers, myself included who do make substantially more than min. wage for a relatively easy job with an extremely flexible schedule...which is what *I* need right now.


You are welcome to disagree. Over 96% of drivers agree with me. The other 4% are either making money or are stuck in a situation where this is the only way they can make revenue/ payday loan against their car value and depreciation and or gas and repair costs. I also don't stay awake at night over what anyone here says. In a few minutes I will forget this exchange unless you quote me again and I won't even remember you if I see another post of yours, if it's not directed at me I will think wait was that guy the one with the Joey from friend's avatar or one of the other frequent posters here.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> You are welcome to disagree. Over 96% of drivers agree with me. The other 4% are either making money or are stuck in a situation where this is the only way they can make revenue/ payday loan against their car value and depreciation and or gas and repair costs.


I'm pretty sure your 96% estimate is a tad bit high.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I'm pretty sure your 96% estimate is a tad bit high.


It may be but a recent report said only 4% of Uber drivers last more than a year. Which is why they are hiring drivers constantly and offering a fake incentive that looks like a bonus but is a fare guarantee.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> It may be but a recent report said only 4% of Uber drivers last more than a year. Which is why they are hiring drivers constantly and offering a fake incentive that looks like a bonus but is a fare guarantee.


That report has ZERO correlation to the number of people that agree with you. Even if the report is accurate, there are an infinite number of variables for why someone would not be doing Uber for after a year. Yes, a certain % will share your experience, but as for 96% of drivers (specifically in these forums) agreeing with YOU, then I say that number is significantly lower.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> That report has ZERO correlation to the number of people that agree with you. Even if the report is accurate, there are an infinite number of variables for why someone would not be doing Uber for after a year. Yes, a certain % will share your experience, but as for 96% of drivers (specifically in these forums) agreeing with YOU, then I say that number is significantly lower.


Okay I'll accept that 95% agree with me. 5% with you.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Okay I'll accept that 95% agree with me. 5% with you.


okay, I'll accept you're bad at math.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> okay, I'll accept you're bad at math.


Okay I won't tell you I have a doctorate in Algebra, advanced math, calculus and trigonometry. But you can call me Dr Lee from now on.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Okay I won't tell you I have a doctorate in Algebra, advanced math, calculus and trigonometry. But you can call me Dr Lee from now on.


Yet, Dr. Lee can't even tell how far off his % is. To be fair, that is less about mathematics and more about the social aspect of "reading the room". There are many people with extremely high iq's, advanced degrees, etc. but are socially inept. I am guessing that you may fall into that category.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Yet, Dr. Lee can't even tell how far off his % is. To be fair, that is less about mathematics and more about the social aspect of "reading the room". There are many people with extremely high iq's, advanced degrees, etc. but are socially inept. I am guessing that you may fall into that category.


I don't have a doctorate and I'm great at reading people and I am not socially inept.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Drive around the parking lot in circles so you can still get paid the mileage rate.


This reminded me of my solution..

I jokingly tell the customer.. "sir if you take too long you run the risk of me getting bored and doing donuts in the parking lot and running up the meter...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"Sure, we can stop, I need to wee anyway!"


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> "Sure, we can stop, I need to wee anyway!"


This is just too funny! I might just use something like this in the future
*"Sure I can stop for you. My wife wants me to do some shopping, down the street anyway. I'll be back in 20 mins or so. Just wait outside for me."*


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> "Sure, we can stop, I need to wee anyway!"


and then wee on them. 



Go4 said:


> This is just too funny! I might just use something like this in the future
> *"Sure I can stop for you. My wife wants me to do some shopping, down the street anyway. I'll be back in 20 mins or so. Just wait outside for me."*


That's good, Sure I'll stop for you, but I have to make a stop too to pay my cable bill so it will be an extra 2o minute ride and a few more miles


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Go4 said:


> This is just too funny! I might just use something like this in the future
> *"Sure I can stop for you. My wife wants me to do some shopping, down the street anyway. I'll be back in 20 mins or so. Just wait outside for me."*


Yep, meet you back here!!!

Last time I did this, they changed their minds and decided NOT to stop!!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> How many times can you do this before your rating drops to 4 or below? I told 2 pax this week that I can't make a stop and went from 4,88 to 4.70 So now I have to be the pax slave and do stops.


I always do it and my rating is at 4.9 right now.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> I always do it and my rating is at 4.9 right now.


If many of us can do that and maintain high ratings, perhaps he is doing something else that earns him such low ratings??


----------



## Jon E (Feb 15, 2017)

Lot of input. Can only add not to let pax leave an anchor in car if you do wait. 

As a newbie when I used to stop for pax, I had pax leave his kids as an anchor. Think about that.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> If many of us can do that and maintain high ratings, perhaps he is doing something else that earns him such low ratings??


I have 51 5 star trips in a month, I have 4 less than 5 stars. I drunk kid who wanted to drink beer in the car and I said no and he said the Ubers in Miami let him. 1 girl who wanted to do a round trip drug run and I said no because she had no destination but I was new and dropped her off. One guy last week who smelled like fish who wanted to go to a convenience store at night, and one girl using her boyfriends account who wanted to make a stop for a $3 ride and I said no. The rest did not rate me.

I'm just about done. Drove one very drunk girl to a 711 because she said she would tip, she got back in the car when she found it said something about stopping at a friends house to give her beer because she has a newborn, I said I can't make any more stops, she was okay with it so I dropped her at her friends house but it was a $6 ride because her destination was still 15 minutes away. Then I get a ping. Kiara I go toward it to the pickup. I get a call. A young urban non professional asks "iz you commin" Yes I is I will be there in a mintue where are you, "I"m at the travel lodge" I wait a few minutes , cancel as a no show, no cancel fee. So please Uber fire me. Next person who asks for a stop will put me out of my Uber misery, and I will write my book about what a scam Uber is.



Woohaa said:


> I always do it and my rating is at 4.9 right now.


Sure they do, and sure you refuse and sure it is.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Okay I won't tell you I have a doctorate in Algebra, advanced math, calculus and trigonometry.


I am glad you did not tell us. Mathematically, 4 out of 3 drivers would agree that would be a lie.



Lee239 said:


> I don't have a doctorate and I'm great at reading people and I am not socially inept.


Mathematically, that is twice you have stated you don't have a doctorate. Is there a reason you repeat repeat yourself yourself?

Studies have revealed that people who make claims about reading abilities and not being socially inept ..... actual are. Based on the posts that I read, I would concur.



Lee239 said:


> I wait a few minutes , cancel as a no show, no cancel fee. Next person who asks for a stop will put me out of my Uber misery, and I will write my book about what a scam Uber is


You already know you don't get a fee so I missed the point of your complaint.

Last month you stated you had quit. Then you come back. So that you can be put out of your misery and start your book ...'could you make a stop?'

Edit: I don't see how 'asking for a stop' is an Uber scam. Mathematically, most of your posts are just complaints about your and pax behaviour.


----------

